# PB12-Plus Price Reduction



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Sunday, 16 September, 2007: PB12-Plus inventory overstock price reductions *
* PB12-Plus premium finished subs $799 :*



Price stability is one thing you can typically count on at SVS. You rarely see prices go up at SVS, and just as rarely go down. There are no planned sales, no hidden coupons. Just the best pricing we can manage for our Ohio built and imported products alike. 

But the *MTS-01* speaker family debut, right on the heels of the Ultra subwoofer launch means limited factory warehouse needs to be freed up. So big stuff has to be sold down fast to make way for big new products.


Plus we always had a bit of a box subwoofer price gap around $800. So effective Monday, all imported premium finish* PB12-Plus subwoofers are selling for $799, or go with two. Many customers know the power and allure of twin SVS subs. Now's your chance. just $1,499*. Imagine the possibilities. Few $2,000 subwoofers can match the depth, power and clarity of just one of these amazing SVS subs. 525 watts and bone-tingling sub-20hz deep bass was never so easy to afford.


Already one of the best known subwoofer reviewers in the world, when we hired him away from* The Secrets of Home Theater and HiFi*, here's what SVS's *Ed Mullen* said regarding the *PB12-Plus,* long before he cared about selling any (and that stellar review was _before_ we pumped up the *PB12-Plus* performance with the new Plus 12.3 woofer). These subs are literally bargains at twice their price. Furniture-grade finishes, world-class performance and Ohio-built quality doesn't get less


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

Even though I don’t think I’ll be ready for subs in my soon to be under construction home theater for about a year and half, I’m seriously considering purchasing a pair of these subs now because of the price savings. It’s a shame that I’ll lose half of the warranty before I get to use them, but, oh well. So I have a question that I’d like to have an answer to before I pull the trigger. I listen to quite a bit of music so I’m wondering how musical these subs are. Also any other thoughts you might have. I’ve never owned SVS before.


----------

